# Datu Kelly Worden



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 26, 2005)

Dear sir, I have read with sadness that you no longer intend to post on this board. I ask you to reconsider this. You are concerned that forums are often timewasters, but I assure you sir, not to all. I have learned much here and, even when it seems wasted, there are many silent members who READ and LISTEN but don't respond to all posts. You have much to offer here, and if you absent yourself from forums it leaves the field to lesser experienced people.

I really have enjoyed many of your radio shows "On the Edge", particularly the one with Michael Janich where you discussed his search for P.O.W./M.I.A. remains in Vietnam for the U.S. government.

http://www.kellyworden.com/OnTheEdge1a.html

Also, living in an apt. with paper thin walls and children next door, I am realistically limited from firearms for home defense and I think that you have many viable alternatives to offer a person like myself.


----------

